

Murder Suspect Chris Dorner's Online Manifesto - Alex3917
http://www.myfoxla.com/story/21019027/murder-suspect-chris-dorners-online-manifesto-about-slayings

======
rdl
Someone who is trained and specifically knowledgeable of police procedures,
going after police as targets (and thus guaranteeing a defensive overreaction
by the police force) is probably the worst domestic terrorism situation.

It's probably fortunate he appears to be batshit insane as well, or else he
could keep this up for years.

------
Alex3917
In terms of why I submitted this it's hard to put into words what makes it new
and interesting, but I think it's notable as using the Internet in an attempt
to appeal to the crowd and also the fact that it reads almost like an appeal
for Kickstarter funding.

~~~
tekromancr
A kickstarter appeal written by a massively disjoined mind, perhaps.

~~~
Alex3917
It's fairly lucid actually. It gets a little manic for a bit in the middle,
but otherwise it's solid writing.

I think it's also interesting that none of the media reports of the manifesto
even mention the fact that he's doing this in response to police brutality, or
at least claims to be.

